# Wife and her family causing stress.



## Jchris (May 22, 2017)

This is probably going to be a long explanation and some of you are going to call me stupid but here goes. So I live with my wife and her family (her parents and her older brother) weve been living together for almost 2 years now, The only ones who work are me and my wife, her brother is 25 years old and has no work experience, two felonies, no license, and her mother is the same. Her dad has some income, he helps pay bills and he takes us to and from work( my wife is too lazy to get her license and i lost mine due to reckless driving). Her family also does meth, I didnt know about this until a couple months after living with them. I was stupid and in love at the time, I told myself it was ok because me and my wife werent doing it and that it didnt affect us, but as time went I noticed they were constantly coming to us for money because any money they had went to drugs. My wife doesnt seem to care about them doing drugs, constantly struggling for money. She actually encourages them to do it more, because their more active when their high and she wants to spend time with them. Its gotten to the point to where I have to secretly save money because if they know I have it they will constantly ask me for money. Basically I put up with a lot of this bull**** because I loved my wife and her family is part of her happiness, but now I want to move forward with my life and none of them do. I dont want to have to keep living with unmotivated drug addicts. Even my wife is unmotivated although she isnt doing any drugs, and I have some trust issiues with her. Im just tired of living in this unfair situation and I feel like nothing is going to change, I dont want years to go by and i regret not having the courage leave. I just really dont know what to do.


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

You already know what you need to do. You need to get yourself out of this toxic environment ASAP. Up to you if you want to try and bring the wife along, but get yourself away from these people immediately.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a bad, toxic situation, and you need to get out ASAP, with or without your wife. Depending on how long this has been going on, she may have unhealthy co-dependent behaviors, and staying married to her may mean that you are stuck dealing with this for the rest of your life, if she's not willing to cut them off. And she's clearly not willing to cut them off; and she will continue to enable them and they will continue to pester you for money. 

If you want to move forward with your wife, you will likely have to do so without her.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

@Jchris, like another poster said, you know what needs to be done. Ideally, you need to get out and leave both your gf and her family behind. Both of you are helping their drug addictions. If one of these guys overdosed on meth and died, both of you will have contributed to their death. And your gf encouraging their drug habit for her own reasons, that is beyond sad. 

If you are serious about taking control of your future, you will make the tough choice to cut out each and every single one of them from your life. Including your gf. Realistically, she has to be the first to go. Cut her out and the work is done.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You may need to be clear and say that you are going to move away and that you want her to come with you and set up your own home together. That's what married couples are supposed to do. Can you imagine bringing up a child in that home? Say that you are leaving, that you really want her to come as well. 
Unfortunately, you didn't do this when you first got married and let her have her way. She needs to cut those ties with her toxic family but whether she will do that its hard to say.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Money is the least of your concerns. You need to get out before the police raid the joint and you get charged with multiple felonies.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If the police end up raid the home, you and your wife will go to jail just like the rest of them.

You need to move out. Just move. Then ask your wife to move with you. If she won't, you need to divorce her. Since you cannot drive, move near your job.

Does your father-in-law do drugs? Why is he staying in that situation?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This is crazy, Your wife is as useless as the rest of the family. GET OUT and file for divorce!


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

This is an incredulous situation. Marital issues are the least of your problems. You are enabling people to break the law in your own home. Thank God they never leave the house or get behind the wheel because then you'd be an accessory.


----------

